# New little Klein Knockout set



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Yo hommies. I just had to buy a knockout set on the fly at HD. I had to get the klein as it's all they carried. Had to do multiple off center holes and such in a bitch ass panel change. 5 conduits coming in from top, side, and back. Slid on like a glove though. Moral of the story the klein knockout kit worked flawlessly and required less torque than my greenlee set. Give it a try...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why did you have to buy a kit when you already had one? :001_huh:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*kit*

cause things get loaned around a bunch and wasn't in the truck that day  So, I had to go to hd on the fly to "Get R Done"


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Cletis said:


> Yo hommies. I just had to buy a knockout set on the fly at HD. I had to get the klein as it's all they carried. Had to do multiple off center holes and such in a bitch ass panel change. 5 conduits coming in from top, side, and back. Slid on like a glove though. Moral of the story the klein knockout kit worked flawlessly and required less torque than my greenlee set. Give it a try...


 
Cool story bro......


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

An EC as successful and knowledgeable as you didn't have a ko set on a panel change?? Can't wait to hear this gem


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yeah*



D-Bo said:


> An EC as successful and knowledgeable as you didn't have a ko set on a panel change?? Can't wait to hear this gem


Here it is. Job 40 miles away. Gave bid over phone flat rate. I figured if he bit I'll just go and make it happen. No big deal. Owner described panel wrong anyhow. I'm not a dumbass that's gonna drive 80 miles to do a bid on something I may not get for a measley $1200. I bid, I get, I do. No big deal


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Peter D said:


>


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

If I spend money on a knock out set, it will be greenlee, and only greenlee. Time tested, and will take unbelievable punishment, and still work flawlessly. You should have purchased a hole saw kit instead of the Klein knock out set if you already own knock out sets.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*hole saws*



360max said:


> If I spend money on a knock out set, it will be greenlee, and only greenlee. Time tested, and will take unbelievable punishment, and still work flawlessly. You should have purchased a hole saw kit instead of the Klein knock out set if you already own knock out sets.


I'm tired of ruining my nice hole saws on panels. No more. Besides, Now I just own another one which mean they will last twice as long now. No biggie really only $250


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Then what do you use your hole saws for and why not just use a unibit?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

freeagnt54 said:


> Why not just use a unibit?


A unibit makes a really lousy hole.. there is always a lip that keeps you from getting a flush professional fit..


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Carbide hole cutters are the only way to go if you make holes more often than the average bear


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Yo hommies. I just had to buy a knockout set on the fly at HD. I had to get the klein as it's all they carried. Had to do multiple off center holes and such in a bitch ass panel change. 5 conduits coming in from top, side, and back. Slid on like a glove though. Moral of the story the klein knockout kit worked flawlessly and required less torque than my greenlee set. Give it a try...




Ummmm.... It probably worked really good because it was new and sharp. How did the greenlee work when it was new?


----------



## FranklinsApprentice (Apr 15, 2012)

D-Bo said:


> An EC as successful and knowledgeable as you didn't have a ko set on a panel change?? Can't wait to hear this gem


I don't have ko set, and I've done plenty of panel changes. Hole saws work too.


----------



## FranklinsApprentice (Apr 15, 2012)

B4T said:


> A unibit makes a really lousy hole.. there is always a lip that keeps you from getting a flush professional fit..


Really, I just take my flat head and knock the lip off. I love my unibit.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

B4T said:


> A unibit makes a really lousy hole.. there is always a lip that keeps you from getting a flush professional fit..


The trick is to go most of the way through on one side of the panel (say, outside), then run the unibit the rest of the way from the inside of the panel. Then you won't have hardly any lip at all.

Then again, maybe Cletis didn't have a unibit in the truck either, since you can only fit so much in a Chevy Equinox.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

FranklinsApprentice said:


> I don't have ko set, and I've done plenty of panel changes. Hole saws work too.


Its your world boss


----------



## Bst (May 5, 2012)

D-Bo said:


> Carbide hole cutters are the only way to go if you make holes more often than the average bear


I agree let the drill do the work. Nice clean holes


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bought a ko set for one side job?


----------



## FranklinsApprentice (Apr 15, 2012)

D-Bo said:


> Its your world boss


I'm not saying I don't want one. They are very nice to have. The bank account could be a little higher.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Yo hommies. I just had to buy a knockout set on the fly at HD. I had to get the klein as it's all they carried. Had to do multiple off center holes and such in a bitch ass panel change. 5 conduits coming in from top, side, and back. Slid on like a glove though. Moral of the story the klein knockout kit worked flawlessly and required less torque than my greenlee set. Give it a try...


http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=knock out set


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

I just saw one on cl for $30 and its a slug buster ip to 1 1/4!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jimmy21 said:


> Bought a ko set for one side job?


Even though I'm a one-man show, I own 4 KO sets.

Back in my 'working for the man' days, I started buying tools I wasn't required to use on the job. I ended up with more tools than my employers. 

Fact is, I have many tools some of the local _mid-size_d shops don't, so they hire me as contract labor for a job they don't have the tools for.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Even though I'm a one-man show, I own 4 KO sets.
> 
> Back in my 'working for the man' days, I started buying tools I wasn't required to use on the job. I ended up with more tools than my employers.
> 
> Fact is, I have many tools some of the local _mid-size_d shops don't, so they hire me as contract labor for a job they don't have the tools for.


I do the same thing. I look on craigslist for good tools. Some day I want my own 1 man show and I figure buying tools now will make the transition much easier


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

hydraulic :thumbsup:

and unibits


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> The trick is to go most of the way through on one side of the panel (say, outside), then run the unibit the rest of the way from the inside of the panel. Then you won't have hardly any lip at all.
> 
> Then again, maybe Cletis didn't have a unibit in the truck either, since you can only fit so much in a Chevy Equinox.


That only works in a perfect world when you have clear access to both sides..

IMO.. nothing makes a good and clean hole than a punch.. right tool for the job.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Going_Commando said:


> The trick is to go most of the way through on one side of the panel (say, outside), then run the unibit the rest of the way from the inside of the panel. Then you won't have hardly any lip at all.
> 
> *Then again, maybe Cletis didn't have a unibit in the truck either, since you can only fit so much in a Chevy Equinox.*




Why are you guys always picking on Cletis? Seems like a fine southern gentleman to me... or maybe Ohio or Pennsylvania.
And I'm sure he had a unibit buried in the bottom of his toolbag.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

ohmontherange said:


> Why are you guys always picking on Cletis? Seems like a fine southern gentleman to me... or maybe Ohio or Pennsylvania.
> And I'm sure he had a unibit buried in the bottom of his toolbag.


Gentlemen don't pretend to be disabled veterans, even as a joke.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Gentlemen don't pretend to be disabled veterans, even as a joke.


Hmmm. I was not aware of that. As a veteran myself I take offense to any such debauchery.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

ohmontherange said:


> [/B]
> 
> Why are you guys always picking on Cletis? Seems like a fine southern gentleman to me... or maybe Ohio or Pennsylvania.
> And I'm sure he had a unibit buried in the bottom of his toolbag.


I think we have found another of cletis' accounts


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

ohmontherange said:


> Hmmm. I was not aware of that. As a veteran myself I take offense to any such debauchery.


I think i saw that law passed congress now! That its illegal to impersonate a war hero or something?


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I bought a greenlee 1/2 to 2" with pump and box used from a ec few years back...$250 great deal....works great its around a "g" brand new....:thumbsup:


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Have any of you guys tried the Maxxis ko set that is drill drive? Its the berries.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

butcher733 said:


> Have any of you guys tried the Maxxis ko set that is drill drive? Its the berries.


Berries? I use the cats pajamas!


----------



## FranklinsApprentice (Apr 15, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> Have any of you guys tried the Maxxis ko set that is drill drive? Its the berries.


Looks great!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3ejeYlbTT8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Little expensive though, and wouldn't work real well if mounted panel or box is close to a wall.


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

its so big!... thats what she said. i use a hydraulic greenlee, nice and smooth. one day ill upgrade to motor.


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

The Klein KO set I saw looked exactly like my Greenlee set only in a black case. I would be shocked if the two weren't built by Greenlee.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I used a Klien thermal detector today, not mine . Complete junk.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a ton of knock outs in every which size. I just need a hydrolic pump


----------

